# networking for hacking



## evilwit (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello
I am in process of being a professional security expert.And as you know in order to do it I need to have good knowledge of networking.So I want to know what should I learn in networking which can help me?Which book should i refer to?And should I join a institute?And if you are referring a referring a book,please refer the one with easy language.Thanks

- - - Updated - - -

Can I expect an answer here?


----------



## shankar_psn (Aug 7, 2014)

Certified Ethical Hacker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

How to Become an Ethical Hacker | PCWorld

HTH ... You have to invest a lot of time man ...


----------



## evilwit (Aug 7, 2014)

shankar_psn said:


> Certified Ethical Hacker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> How to Become an Ethical Hacker | PCWorld
> 
> HTH ... You have to invest a lot of time man ...


Did I ask how to become an ethical hacker or ask about CEH?Please read my post again.


----------



## ratul (Aug 8, 2014)

evilwit said:


> Did I ask how to become an ethical hacker or ask about CEH?Please read my post again.



CCNA/CCNP Security is a good start for networking basics, covers the networking stuff as well as the basic security related network issues.. For online guides, try to search CBT Nuggets tutorials for CCNA/CCNP, normally a infosec candidate is atleast expected to have one defensive (CCNA, CCNP, RHCE) and one offensive (CEH, OSCP) cert with him to be seen as a capable candidate..


----------



## evilwit (Aug 8, 2014)

ratul said:


> CCNA/CCNP Security is a good start for networking basics, covers the networking stuff as well as the basic security related network issues.. For online guides, try to search CBT Nuggets tutorials for CCNA/CCNP, normally a infosec candidate is atleast expected to have one defensive (CCNA, CCNP, RHCE) and one offensive (CEH, OSCP) cert with him to be seen as a capable candidate..



Thanks for the reply.But I am going to pursue my graduation(B.tech or Bsc,haven't decided yet") from next year and correct me if I am wrong I will be taught networking there also.Am I right?Sorry my bad.


----------



## ratul (Aug 9, 2014)

evilwit said:


> Thanks for the reply.But I am going to pursue my graduation(B.tech or Bsc,haven't decided yet") from next year and correct me if I am wrong I will be taught networking there also.Am I right?Sorry my bad.



Yeah, but the stuff they teach at B.Tech is very, very basic, most of the things are almost school level, theoretical and outdated (apart for OSI/TCP Models, that's very imp), CCNP touches the practical world pretty well for beginners, and hence it's recommended to do atleast CCNA if you want to make this as a career, even i would suggest to dump almost all of your B.Tech if you want to be a security professional, as B.Tech curriculum is very outdated and of no use in today's security world, Google, blogs, tutorials, and practical implementation of these are your best friend in the infosec field, start them as early as possible, and it would be beneficial when you pass out of the college in 4 years from now..

*Note: All the above assumptions are taken with the perspective of B.Tech in Computer Science & Engineering in India.*​


----------



## evilwit (Aug 9, 2014)

ratul said:


> Yeah, but the stuff they teach at B.Tech is very, very basic, most of the things are almost school level, theoretical and outdated (apart for OSI/TCP Models, that's very imp), CCNP touches the practical world pretty well for beginners, and hence it's recommended to do atleast CCNA if you want to make this as a career, even i would suggest to dump almost all of your B.Tech if you want to be a security professional, as B.Tech curriculum is very outdated and of no use in today's security world, Google, blogs, tutorials, and practical implementation of these are your best friend in the infosec field, start them as early as possible, and it would be beneficial when you pass out of the college in 4 years from now..
> 
> *Note: All the above assumptions are taken with the perspective of B.Tech in Computer Science & Engineering in India.*​


Yeah that's really a point.Actually I am doing my +2 right now and my journey to infosec field has just begun.I was told my some professional to learn programming,networking,linux and scripting.So I have joined some programming classes.And now its networking's turn so I asked it here.So doing CCNA a good option?Will that help in my career ahead?As I said earlier right now I am doing my + 2 and dependent on my parents so doing CCNA will also help me get a job and earn some pockt money.Am I right?


----------



## ratul (Aug 10, 2014)

evilwit said:


> Yeah that's really a point.Actually I am doing my +2 right now and my journey to infosec field has just begun.I was told my some professional to learn *programming,networking,linux and scripting*.So I have joined some programming classes.And now its networking's turn so I asked it here.So doing CCNA a good option?Will that help in my career ahead?As I said earlier right now I am doing my + 2 and dependent on my parents so doing CCNA will also help me get a job and earn some pockt money.Am I right?



Yup, those 4 things are a must know things for an infosec professional, but as you are in +2 right now, don't think about certifications right now, study yourself and clear the basics about those 4 things, practice, you can do CCNA in your 3rd or Final year, as certifications are only valid when you have proper experience to back them up, especially the offensive certs, CCNA is networking basics, so that could be done in later stages of your graduation programme..


----------



## evilwit (Aug 10, 2014)

ratul said:


> Yup, those 4 things are a must know things for an infosec professional, but as you are in +2 right now, don't think about certifications right now, study yourself and clear the basics about those 4 things, practice, you can do CCNA in your 3rd or Final year, as certifications are only valid when you have proper experience to back them up, especially the offensive certs, CCNA is networking basics, so that could be done in later stages of your graduation programme..



Thanks.But I am confused what should I start with?Like in programming I read on internet,I should start with python then C.And what should I learn in networking,linux and scripting?Which books should I refer to?What should be my moto?Like I said I am in +2,what should I do till my graduation completes? I have to many questions in my head and I am feeling hesitant to ask it to you,because it may seem boring to you.


----------



## ratul (Aug 12, 2014)

evilwit said:


> Thanks.But I am confused what should I start with?Like in programming I read on internet,I should start with python then C.And what should I learn in networking,linux and scripting?Which books should I refer to?What should be my moto?Like I said I am in +2,what should I do till my graduation completes? I have to many questions in my head and I am feeling hesitant to ask it to you,because it may seem boring to you.



Start with programming with C, didn't you take Computers in +2, C basics would have been solid by now..  Python is good, but it over simplifies the things, with C you actually learn much more, example, there's no automatic memory management, so you would learn much more about those malloc, realloc, free etc., perfect to make a base for understanding buffer overflows much better, python is helpful in automating tasks, you can write small tools with it helping you with metasploit, nmap etc for large networks..
I didn't followed any particular book, apart from networking, which i learned in my training in HP in college, for linux, scripting, i preferred CBT Nuggets video tutorials followed by months of practice, with constant googling wherever problem arised... (See this thread for what i did in my final year: *www.digit.in/forum/education/168903-project-anybody-having-experience-linux-scratch.html)

Currently don't overcomplicate things, take it easy, you aren't even in college, don't think about the job right now, just keep your interest alive, learn & practice, one book i found pretty useful to give me a hint when i was in your position was "Gray Hat Hacking: The Ethical Hacker's Handbook" by Allen Harper, Chris Eagle. Very good book for professionals, and would give you hint about Ethical Hacker's approach, tools, methodology, and required skills, do have a look at that.


----------



## evilwit (Aug 14, 2014)

ratul said:


> Start with programming with C, didn't you take Computers in +2, C basics would have been solid by now..  Python is good, but it over simplifies the things, with C you actually learn much more, example, there's no automatic memory management, so you would learn much more about those malloc, realloc, free etc., perfect to make a base for understanding buffer overflows much better, python is helpful in automating tasks, you can write small tools with it helping you with metasploit, nmap etc for large networks..
> I didn't followed any particular book, apart from networking, which i learned in my training in HP in college, for linux, scripting, i preferred CBT Nuggets video tutorials followed by months of practice, with constant googling wherever problem arised... (See this thread for what i did in my final year: *www.digit.in/forum/education/168903-project-anybody-having-experience-linux-scratch.html)
> 
> Currently don't overcomplicate things, take it easy, you aren't even in college, don't think about the job right now, just keep your interest alive, learn & practice, one book i found pretty useful to give me a hint when i was in your position was "Gray Hat Hacking: The Ethical Hacker's Handbook" by Allen Harper, Chris Eagle. Very good book for professionals, and would give you hint about Ethical Hacker's approach, tools, methodology, and required skills, do have a look at that.


thanks a lot for the reply. I have joined app in c classes.And as far as networking is concerned I will get ccna books in few days and then i will start learning on my own.and now i want to know can i learn linux using comptia's linux+?and what book should i refer to learn scripting?and after grad or during grad do i need to do any linux or scripting course?


----------



## ratul (Aug 14, 2014)

evilwit said:


> thanks a lot for the reply. I have joined app in c classes.And as far as networking is concerned I will get ccna books in few days and then i will start learning on my own.and now i want to know can i learn linux using comptia's linux+?and what book should i refer to learn scripting?and after grad or during grad do i need to do any linux or scripting course?



for linux, you can try: *www.edx.org/course/linuxfoundationx/linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-introduction-1621
A course worth $2400 provided free through The Linux Foundation themselves, very good material and excellent course.. 
for scripting, search online for tutorials, there are many and once you know programming and linux thoroughly, it'd be very easy to learn.


----------



## Maniacalgeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=118015]evilwit[/MENTION] for starting the thread [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] Even I am in a dilemma about this cyber security stuff.I want to pursue this as my career.I am preparing for jee and have thought to choose B.tech IT as my choice of field.But few days ago I came across some universities providing specialised graduate programmes for cyber security.are they really worth it?I mean some people say on internet that these kind of graduate programmes are well flourished in abroad and but its difficult to get job here.and these programmes only limits you to cyber security jobs.but i think what if i want to job in abroad only and limit myself to cyber security.and by the time when i would finish my grad its possible that indians also accepts this course.reply please.thanks


----------



## ratul (Aug 22, 2014)

Maniacalgeek said:


> Thanks [MENTION=118015]evilwit[/MENTION] for starting the thread [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] Even I am in a dilemma about this cyber security stuff.I want to pursue this as my career.I am preparing for jee and have thought to choose B.tech IT as my choice of field.But few days ago I came across some universities providing specialised graduate programmes for cyber security.are they really worth it?I mean some people say on internet that these kind of graduate programmes are well flourished in abroad and but its difficult to get job here.and these programmes only limits you to cyber security jobs.but i think what if i want to job in abroad only and limit myself to cyber security.and by the time when i would finish my grad its possible that indians also accepts this course.reply please.thanks



well that's the harsh reality, most of the indian companies do look for Bachelors in Computers, though it wouldn't hurt in infosec to have a cyber security graduation, but other than that, well, you would be thoroughly limited to one field here. If you only want to go abroad and settle there, well then that's a different story, you'd need to follow whatever procedure is where you are planning to go, but if you want to stay in india and find a job, it's better to do Bachelors in either Computer or IT. It's hard to say if cyber security graduation programmes would be mainstream till you'd graduate, but seeing the current status of the market and the country being *INDIA*, my bet is that it'd still take a decade or more to make that happen. If you want some reference, look at some job postings here: *All jobs: Null* , see each of their requirements and you'd get the idea of qualifications required here in infosec.


----------



## Maniacalgeek (Aug 22, 2014)

ratul said:


> well that's the harsh reality, most of the indian companies do look for Bachelors in Computers, though it wouldn't hurt in infosec to have a cyber security graduation, but other than that, well, you would be thoroughly limited to one field here. If you only want to go abroad and settle there, well then that's a different story, you'd need to follow whatever procedure is where you are planning to go, but if you want to stay in india and find a job, it's better to do Bachelors in either Computer or IT. It's hard to say if cyber security graduation programmes would be mainstream till you'd graduate, but seeing the current status of the market and the country being *INDIA*, my bet is that it'd still take a decade or more to make that happen. If you want some reference, look at some job postings here: *All jobs: Null* , see each of their requirements and you'd get the idea of qualifications required here in infosec.


Thanks for the help.Can you have a look here *www.digit.in/forum/education/186481-bachelor-information-technology-syllabus.html


----------



## Rohan10 (Oct 17, 2014)

If you are looking for a book I think easily you will get it from online, I know some best names like Hacking for Dummies or you can go for CEH and I think Christy has given you the best suggestion like interact with people or forum is also best option so you decide what you have to do.


----------

